# FinerDetails - Silver BMW E90 320D



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

What a day I had yesterday! I set off to the job, trawled across motorways through the down pours and got there to find my detail sat looking wet but pretty clean:




























A huge thanks to the owner for giving it a wash over the weekend.

First job was to clean the alloys, using some smartwheels and the EZ detal brush I got right inside the alloys where the owner had not been able to. Each wheels was snowfoamed afterwards, and once the last was done, the whole car was snowfoamed too.










After the wash I used Pinnacle Ultra Fine Poly Clay and the supersprayer:










rinsing each panel as it was complete, and then dried with a Cobra Guzzler:










I whizz round with the 3m tape to protect all badges, side repeater lenses and door/window rubbers. Paint depth gauages readings show an average panel reading of 105-120. All good so far.

Out with the halogen lights, nope - cant use these cannot be used to highlight the swirling - not strong enough on the sliver paint in the current light conditions.

Out with the brinkmann torch - guess what - not using that either. I knew the car had swirls, I'd seem them at the pre-inspection meeting back t the end of June.

Time to haul in all my BMW paint experience and get to work. I opted to use a familiar pad and polish combination- knowing these had worked on every BMW I had worked on. From memory the swirls were light to medium, so this should bring home the results.

I worked the combination, and also worked panel by panel - applying Klasse AIo and Wolfgang Deep Gloss sealant after each correction. Working panel by panel isnt the best, abd creates a very stop start working, but the weather was constantly wet/damp in the air. Each panel had the Wolfgang cured for 30 mins.

I manged to complete the boot lid and back before the heavens opened and play stop for half an hour.

before the next down pour I managed the roof, bonnet, front end and passenger wing. Another trip to the safety of the shelter, and a power nap for me too 

Once the rained eased, I was able to complete the remainder of the passenger side before the 'opening' arrived. For just 20 seconds the clouds parted, and the air warmed as the sunlight beamed down. I dropped everything, ran around the car checking the completed panels. I could have sang to those angels through that cloud parting! Sad I know, but having to work without any form of checking is not the most gratifying method.

Time progressed and the sunlight even became more consistant - enough to capture these before and after shots, the only ones to show what the crrection had done. Silver is not an easy colour to photogragh - any tips greatly accepted.




























I was now able to return back to the normal- complete all correction, then all Klasse prep work, and then the sealant. Alloys got the Klasse too, as did the exhaust pipe. Tyres were dressed with Finish, as were the front arches, and the glass cleaned with Stoner's invisible glass.

The afters:



































































































my fave shot of the day:









I think the late afternoon sun shine was the nearest I have ever got to witnessing what my before and after shots must feel like for those who dont see any of the work underway.

Thank you for reading. I'm having a day off today, my legs are dead from the steep driveway, and the stop start detail earned me a day off. lol


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely....

Nice finish on silver, wet and glossy.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats a really nice car  and a good detail! im guessing its an 07 as the paint was not to bad. 

Sounds like a mad day lol

Si


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats a great detail. Even with all the crap weather !


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice Iain, it must be very frustrating with the weather as it has been?

Steep driveway? Ooops, better keep quiet about mine.....


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

great work as usual iain what was the pad and polish combo or aint you revealing that, good job


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Cracking job, understand your woes with the Silver paintwork, I had similar trouble a couple of weeks ago with a Mercedes E class, ended up going back 2 days later to be sure I'd fully de-swirled it


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Another nice bit of work  

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Ooh nice. :thumb: Doesn't look at all orange-peely (unlike mine...  )


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice silver car. Well done.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks very nice :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## nigpd (Apr 12, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Thats a really nice car  and a good detail! im guessing its an 07 as the paint was not to bad.
> 
> Sounds like a mad day lol
> 
> Si


Its an 05 plate (May 2005) and has done 62,000 miles. Ive been driving it for the past 28,000 of them and have tried to look after it as best I can.....then it was time for Iain to give it some TLC. Top bloke..... what a pro.... the bodywork is smooth as glass all over.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That look's fab, even if you did struggle through the weather.

I really enjoy reading your write-ups - plenty of tips and detail in them.

But I've got a bone to pick with you -- seeing the Cobra chennile mits in a couple of threads "Made" me go and buy a couple :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Cracking Work, Lovely Car! :thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

beautiful work mate


----------

